# Schlösser knacken ab Fähigkeit 80



## Anni6y (6. Dezember 2007)

Truhen im Immerruhsee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ziel: Talentverbesserung Schlossknacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ort Rotkammgebirge, Seenhain, der große Seenteil.

Beginn: Bei 35,57 ( Boot am Ufer ) den See betreten und den Seedreschern in etwa folgen.
Ab 37.58 steht die erste Kiste und dann  denn Punkten 41.66, 42.58, 44.62, 48.58, 49.61, 50.55, 51.57, 52.61, und wieder von vorn, folgen.
Ab Fähigkeit 130 etwa, nur alle 2 Truhen 1 Punkt, bis ca 147-150.
Viel Spaß und lasst euch Schwimmhäute wachsen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anni

Weiter geht es mit: Öffne die Truhe des Gift ( Quests ) in Westfall. ( Turm in Westfall )
Danach siehe: Schlosskanacken skillen, Long_Wolf( Beitragslink: #2  )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und denkt daran, es ist nur ein Spiel und soll allen Spaß bringen!
Vielen Dank auch allen, die uns Unwissenden helfen, auch mir!!


----------



## VividStar (16. Januar 2009)

Anni6y schrieb:


> Truhen im Immerruhsee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Geht es eigtl nach Skill 400 auch noch weiter ?


----------



## noizycat (17. Januar 2009)

Level mal 5 = Maximalfertigkeit ... LVL 80 x 5 = 400. Mehr ist im Moment nicht drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

